# Hauling rock in dump trailer



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning Wood said:


> Ferrisburg. Closer than me.


Oh boy. Beau is only two towns over. That's going to make it even tougher for you.

Unless....do you ice fish. Good ice fishing up there. Unload the rocks first before you drive out on the lake.:laughing:


----------



## Cedar Springs (Dec 20, 2011)

Be carefull hauling down the highway, these short dump trailers like to fishtail. When hauling rock like this a trailer can easily become unbalanced on a rough road.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Cedar Springs said:


> Be carefull hauling down the highway, these short dump trailers like to fishtail. When hauling rock like this a trailer can easily become unbalanced on a rough road.


Fish tailing is usually the result of too light tongue weight. I would make sure it was loaded with proper tongue weight.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

plywood seems expensive to use IMO, especially 3/4". Why not just put a couple inches of sand in the bed?


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

That's not a bad idea, but I bet the ply would protect the trailer better. It's on hold at this point anyway. My wife has decided to hoard the stone. Why, I can't imagine. It's everywhere.


----------



## response02 (Feb 8, 2013)

Just be prepared for some low quality streets and big potholes in VT if she lifestyles off a dust street. The weather's been unpleasant up there the last few several weeks.


----------

